# Thinking About a Jeep Wrangler



## RONK (Jan 22, 2008)

While I have thought about it in the past,my wife recently made the suggestion of getting a second vehicle to plow with something maybe better for driveways,we currently have an 2011 GMC 3500.I have a few questions please?
How are the new Wranglers?
How do they compare to the TJ?
Auto or manual?
What version of the Wrangler would you get?
Aftermarket upgrades?
Tire, and size?
What aftermarket upgrades would you do?
What plow would you use?


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

While I have thought about it in the past,my wife recently made the suggestion of getting a second vehicle to plow with something maybe better for driveways,we currently have an 2011 GMC 3500.I have a few questions please?
How are the new Wranglers?
Cant say, I can say the TJ has more torque off idle than the new ones and the YJ has even more than the TJ
How do they compare to the TJ?
Auto or manual?
I HATE autos for plowing... That said if you normaly drive an auto a Manual will kill you
What version of the Wrangler would you get?
Aftermarket upgrades?
Tire, and size?
Blizzak snow tires!
What aftermarket upgrades would you do?
Air shocks front and rear and COUNTER weight in the back (I prefer a #300 to 400 lb weight that plugs into a receiver hitch
What plow would you use? 
A 7 1/2 V-plow, Ive plowed with Fisher striate blades for 20+ years got a Boss V blade will never go back! I HATE the full trip Boss, would like to try the Meyer V blade(trip edge)


----------



## RONK (Jan 22, 2008)

theplowmeister,thank you for your help.


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

I do not plow with my 2005 TJ unlimited. Though is has the 6 speed. I like and prefer a manual. Even in heavy traffic it does not bother me. Maybe the money for a plow will be there next year.

Thing is when I bought the Jeep new it was factory ordered with the 6 speed. I did not plan on using it to plow. If I did I would of bought the auto because one hand on the wheel one hand on the controller and one hand on the shift lever is one more hand then I have.

Not to mention all that clutch pedal pushing.

Though if I had the money for a plow there would be a plow on that Jeep because I am not going to sell my Jeep just to have an auto. Though if money was no problem I would trade it in on a new 4dr JK just to plow with an auto.


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

I plowed with a manual blazer many years ago, not fun, way to much going on. My current 2004 Rubicon is auto and I love it, but I do agree it is best to get what your used to.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Umm how do you eat? a fork (or two) a knife and spoon that 4 or5 eating implements and only 2 hands....Kidding (NOT)

Ummmmm try mounting the plow controller on the Shift lever 
1 hand to steer 1 hand to shift 2fingers to work the plow.



32vld;1719367 said:


> I do not plow with my 2005 TJ unlimited. Though is has the 6 speed. I like and prefer a manual. Even in heavy traffic it does not bother me. Maybe the money for a plow will be there next year.
> 
> Thing is when I bought the Jeep new it was factory ordered with the 6 speed. I did not plan on using it to plow. If I did I would of bought the auto because one hand on the wheel one hand on the controller and one hand on the shift lever is one more hand then I have.
> 
> ...


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

Yeah, what he said.

Frankly, I'd NEVER use an automatic for plowing. Automatic transmissions aren't exactly well known for standing up to plowing for a long time. Constant slip of the torque converter generates a lot of heat, and heat kills.

No need for 3 arms for plowing with a manual. Left hand operates plow controls with right on the steering wheel. When shifting, switch left hand to steering wheel, right to lever. Up/down happens simultaneously with changing direction -- i.e., while STOPPED, therefore you don't need to TOUCH the steering wheel. If you need to mess with the blade while MOVING, you don't need to shift at the same time, since you will already be in motion.

Lots of clutch work? If that's the case, you're doing it wrong.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

jasonv;1729793 said:


> Yeah, what he said.
> 
> Frankly, I'd NEVER use an automatic for plowing. Automatic transmissions aren't exactly well known for standing up to plowing for a long time. Constant slip of the torque converter generates a lot of heat, and heat kills.


This is good to know. So once you actually start plowing, maybe at that point you can add some real world experience.

Mine is on 137K right now. I know of others that have gone over 200K.

The muni's that are purchasing automatics are in for a big surprise. So are the fire departments, redi-mix companies, etc that are hauling very heavy loads, far heavier than a Jeep pushing a small blade. I know, everything is smaller on a Jeep.

More wonderful advice from someone who is very smart.


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

Mark Oomkes;1729928 said:


> This is good to know. So once you actually start plowing, maybe at that point you can add some real world experience.
> 
> Mine is on 137K right now. I know of others that have gone over 200K.
> 
> ...


Thanks for trying, but I have far more experience than you do.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

jasonv;1730434 said:


> Thanks for trying, but I have far more experience than you do.


We know, you keep telling us that. But so far your posts don't prove it.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

O wow this is unique a pissing contest on the INTERNET....


----------



## mrwolf (Aug 4, 2011)

Plow existed, the air shocks have helped immensely! Thank you. Have you found a better air line/connector? The ones that come with these things are chincy and mine keep pulling out every week or so.

Thanks,

Z


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

We run a Wrangler, have for a few years. We use it to plow a residential route as well as a few small condo sites that are to far away for our tractors to get to.

It has a Boss sport duty plow on the front and a Arctic plow partner on the back. So far it has been very reliable and works real well for what we need it to do. The employee who runs it has been running Jeeps since the early 70's and recommended this setup for me, which has been a great investment.


----------

